# Pictures of bottles



## UncleBruce (Oct 25, 2020)

Jeanie and I went on a short junking spree this past week and these are several items I picked up on the trip.  While these are not bottles, they do have bottles pictured on them.  Hope you enjoy.
*OLYMPIA Tip Tray*




*STROH'S Tin Over Cardboard Sign*



*LEMP Metal Charger*


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2020)

I got a Picture of a Pitchers that Pictures a Pitcher on Bottle. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 1, 2021)

Here is a photo of more bottle pictures... of a sort.  Enjoy.
ATLAS BREWING CO. // Chicago
FALLS CITY BREWING CO. // Louisville


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 2, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Jeanie and I went on a short junking spree this past week and these are several items I picked up on the trip.  While these are not bottles, they do have bottles pictured on them.  Hope you enjoy.
> *OLYMPIA Tip Tray*
> View attachment 213580
> *STROH'S Tin Over Cardboard Sign*
> ...


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 2, 2021)

Lotta love there.


----------



## amy and will (Jan 3, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Here is a photo of more bottle pictures... of a sort.  Enjoy.
> ATLAS BREWING CO. // Chicago
> FALLS CITY BREWING CO. // Louisville
> View attachment 216274


Last time I dug found an Atlas beer bottle some of the label still intact and leviable.When did they quit making Atlas beer? What is the value of there bottles?


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 3, 2021)

amy and will said:


> Last time I dug found an Atlas beer bottle some of the label still intact and leviable.When did they quit making Atlas beer? What is the value of there bottles?


Atlas was doing business from 1896 to 1962.  I believe they were one of the infamous Chicago breweries that operated through prohibition.


----------



## embe (Jan 3, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I got a Picture of a Pitchers that Pictures a Pitcher on Bottle. LEON.


Thanks for the laugh.  I thought I was the only one that cracked off terrible jokes


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 7, 2021)

*I laughed way to hard at this ...*_*Hilarious my friend !!!!*_


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

You know when I was a kid strohl's was the first beer ever drank I know it sounds funny you and I was really just a kid maybe 12


----------

